# Do some feel better with higher TSH?



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

These were my labs after 4 weeks on 100mcg levo. I tried to go to 112mcg and after 2 weeks it was heart palp city, loose bowels, shakiness and irritability.

TSH 2.95 .4-4.50

FT4 1.6 .8-1.8

FT3 3.3 2.3-4.2

Vit D 36 30-100

B12 313 200-1100

On 100mcg, I had occasional heart palps and insomina. I am very sensitive to med changes. Is it possible that I just needed more time to adjust to 100mcg? I am contemplating dropping to 88mcg, but my TSH would end up rather high.

I have been supplementing 4k units of D3 for over a month and have not noticed any improvement. My ferritin was in the upper range, so that checked out fine. Adrenals also looked fine.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Take a look at your Free T4. It is almost at the top of the range. The extra 12 mcg of Levo put you over the edge and made you hyper. If you felt good at 100 mcg, then ignore the TSH and go with how you feel. Or maybe you could alternate days on 88 and 100 mcg because of the occasional heart palpitations and insomnia you felt at 100. 112 is too much for you.


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree 100% with everything you said. I was just wondering why my TSH is at 3 With my frees so far up there. Seems like the majority of people aim for a TSh of 1 or lower. I figure if I were to alternate between 88 and 100mcg, my TSH would be between 4-5. Just found it odd. Doesn't that indicate that my body is asking for more thyroxine? Thanks for responding.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you had only been on the 100 mcg dose for 4 weeks, then your TSH number may not have "caught up," so to speak. It seems that 6 to 8 weeks is the recommended wait time for re-testing after a dosage change. Regardless, if your TSH is in range and you feel good, I wouldn't get too hung up on it. We're all a bit different.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

In addition to everything Octavia said, you might -- possibly -- be a candidate for a small addition of t3. Your free t3 is just barely over midrange while your free t4 is near the top of the range. It might make sense to drop t4 meds and add a teeny dose of t3. That might bring your TSH (but, again, yes, is takes a while for TSH to "catch up" and if you feel good, it's kinda irrelevant).


----------



## earlyapex (Feb 17, 2014)

I appreciate the advice. I never really felt all that great on 100mcg. The best I have yet, but certainly not like my old self. Looking back I almost felt like 100mcg may have been a little too much, but I am having a hard time wrapping my head around being hyper with a TSH of 3. I know frees tell the whole story.. IDK, I am going back to 100mcg and will stay there for a while. If I still feel hyper, I'll try alternating 88 and 100mcg. I would like to avoid T3 as I had a horrible time tolerating Armour thyroid. Thanks.


----------

